# about my HDD



## hirohitosan (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi everyone.
I tried fdisk command on my HDD and here's what I got:

```
# fdisk
******* Working on device /dev/ad6 *******
parameters extracted from in-core disklabel are:
cylinders=969021 heads=16 sectors/track=63 (1008 blks/cyl)

Figures below won't work with BIOS for partitions not in cyl 1
parameters to be used for BIOS calculations are:
cylinders=969021 heads=16 sectors/track=63 (1008 blks/cyl)

Media sector size is 512
Warning: BIOS sector numbering starts with sector 1
Information from DOS bootblock is:
The data for partition 1 is:
sysid 165 (0xa5),(FreeBSD/NetBSD/386BSD)
    start 63, size 976768002 (476937 Meg), flag 80 (active)
        beg: cyl 0/ head 1/ sector 1;
        end: cyl 1023/ head 254/ sector 63
The data for partition 2 is:
<UNUSED>
The data for partition 3 is:
<UNUSED>
The data for partition 4 is:
<UNUSED>
```

there is something I have to worry about?
I mean "Figures below won't work with BIOS for partitions"

It's true that I inserted an DVD with Mandriva installer and the installer said that the partition table is wrong and for continue has to be rewrite, and I stop the installer. 

I rebooted the computer and start the BIOS configuration but I couldn't find where to set "parameters to be used for BIOS calculations" 

And what does it mean "Warning: BIOS sector numbering starts with sector 1"?

thanks


----------



## trev (Mar 6, 2009)

This is what mine says...


```
root@shadow [/root] $ fdisk
******* Working on device /dev/ad4 *******
parameters extracted from in-core disklabel are:
cylinders=969018 heads=16 sectors/track=63 (1008 blks/cyl)

Figures below won't work with BIOS for partitions not in cyl 1
parameters to be used for BIOS calculations are:
cylinders=969018 heads=16 sectors/track=63 (1008 blks/cyl)

Media sector size is 512
Warning: BIOS sector numbering starts with sector 1
Information from DOS bootblock is:
The data for partition 1 is:
sysid 165 (0xa5),(FreeBSD/NetBSD/386BSD)
    start 63, size 251658162 (122879 Meg), flag 80 (active)
        beg: cyl 0/ head 1/ sector 1;
        end: cyl 1023/ head 254/ sector 63
The data for partition 2 is:
sysid 165 (0xa5),(FreeBSD/NetBSD/386BSD)
    start 251658225, size 725109840 (354057 Meg), flag 0
        beg: cyl 1023/ head 255/ sector 63;
        end: cyl 1023/ head 254/ sector 63
The data for partition 3 is:
<UNUSED>
The data for partition 4 is:
<UNUSED>
```

... almost the same as yours. I wouldn't worry about it


----------

